# STP Solutions/Global Wealth FX



## marriedmoneyman (23 July 2009)

Hi,

Does anybody use STP Solutions tied in with Global Wealth FX??  I have taken a look at them, but just wanted to know if anybody else in Aust has dealth with them?

Regards
mmm


----------

